# mount OS X shared folder from FreeBSD by SMB



## nrgmilk (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm trying to mount an OS X (Mavericks) shared folder from FreeBSD (10-RC1 amd64) by SMB. But I can't mount it.


```
# mount_smbfs -I 192.168.141.1 //nrgmilk@192.168.141.1/share /mnt 
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused
```

Share setting: http://i.imgur.com/LLapHwY.png

I can mount from Windows (XP,8) and another Samba server (FreeBSD, CentOS) can mount from FreeBSD. Same network and no firewall. Is there a solution?


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 28, 2013)

Put the IP address and hostname of your Mac into your /etc/hosts file.  Then in your command use the hostname instead of the IP address.


----------

